# More Pics and Stories ..



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi All,

Wanted to share these pictures but am really pressed for time, so please
forgive those that are OT and either ignore them or look and enjoy ..

Baby Fantail Pigeon Pics (FanTastic) plus Mom (FanFan), Dad (Castor),
and a gorgeous new ringneck dove
http://www.rims.net/2005Apr9

Hungarian Giant House Pigeon Recovering From Extreme Case Of Paratyphoid:
http://www.rims.net/2005Apr10/BigBertha

My beloved Lucas (Cockatoo):
http://www.rims.net/2005Apr10/Lucas

A tiny little quail baby who refused to be comforted by a feather duster,
a beanie baby, or a small stuffed animal .. the only thing I had small 
enough and gentle enough to be companions were the baby sparrows ..
this is truly an amazing thing to see .. the little quail is self feeding and
drinking .. the sparrows aren't .. yet the quail is seeking comfort from the
sparrows .. a very endearing scenario .. yes, that tiny quail made all the
mess with the seeds and mash .. scratching around like it was a big bird
but quickly headed back to the comfort of burrowing under the baby sparrows.
http://www.rims.net/2005Apr10/Quail

Terry


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Terry, 

Thanks for sharing this bevy of photos tonight! Little "Fantastic" is just precious and so beautiful! You must be as proud as any mama and just thrilled. Lucas looks like a charmer for sure and a dear, sweet bird. The Hungarian, poor baby...such a beautiful House pigeon as well, I love black and white pigeons. And finally, the little quail is just too cute and small for words! My GOD, it's tinier than those little bitty sparrows! That is so adorable how he tries to seek shelter underneath them. But the one sparrow, that little fella sure didn't get the best card dealt to him...poor thing, do you think he will recover from the fall?

Thanks Terry for the pictures and good luck!. Tis the season for you and not a good one


----------



## relofts (Apr 8, 2004)

Terry,

The pictures are gorgeous, you need to share the picture of that amazing looking dove with Steve Souza he would really enjoy it and would probably driving to your house for an adoption.

Ellen


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Terry,

The Hungarian Giant House Pigeon looks very good, this is the same one that 
you posted the "Is this Paratyphoid" link on, isn't it? Have all of the boils gone
down at this point? I remember some pretty nasty looking pictures if it's the 
same one. 

You couldn't possibly have enuf time to post all the birds you bring 
home and take care of all thetime so I'm just in awe over how 
much you are able to do. 

fp


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Pigeonpal2002 said:


> Thanks for sharing this bevy of photos tonight!


You're very welcome! I'm glad you enjoyed the pics. It's too soon to tell whether the little sparrow with the twisted neck will fully recover. I had another similar case a couple of seasons ago, and that little sparrow did eventually recover.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

relofts said:


> you need to share the picture of that amazing looking dove with Steve Souza he would really enjoy it and would probably driving to your house for an adoption.Ellen


LOL! Guess I could "torture" him a bit with these two gorgeous boy doves! Actually they were given to me by a fellow member here on Pigeon-Talk. We went through months of waiting for the weather to be mellow enough for her to safely ship them. She breeds very striking ringneck doves, so I'm sure Steve could get his own if he wants. I'm keeping mine!

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

feralpigeon said:


> The Hungarian Giant House Pigeon looks very good, this is the same one that you posted the "Is this Paratyphoid" link on, isn't it? Have all of the boils gone down at this point? I remember some pretty nasty looking pictures if it's the same one. fp


Good memory FP! Yes, that is the paratyphoid bird. Her feet have completely cleared up and the wing boil is now just a small flap of loose skin. She's still very thin from her prolonged illness, but at this point I consider her fully recovered and ready to be returned to her owner in a few more days.

Terry


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Thanks for the pics, they're great. I feel so bad for that baby sparrow, just seeing him/her like that brings tears to my eyes  I pray the baby recovers and is able to lead a happy productive life.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Pete Jasinski said:


> I feel so bad for that baby sparrow, just seeing him/her like that brings tears to my eyes  I pray the baby recovers and is able to lead a happy productive life.


I'm sorry to report that the little twisted neck sparrow passed away during the night.

Terry


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Oh the poor baby! I know he's all healed and in a better place now but I can't help but feel deep sorrow for that unfortunate baby. I pray the other fairs better with his little friend.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Pete Jasinski said:


> Oh the poor baby! I know he's all healed and in a better place now but I can't help but feel deep sorrow for that unfortunate baby. I pray the other fairs better with his little friend.


Pete and all,

This was a case of "if this little twisted sparrow had lived" .. it would have had to be hand fed for the duration of its life .. given it's age and size when it passed, there was not going to be another outcome. Thus, in a way, this was the kindest thing to have happened. The little one could have never had a normal life, was warm, loved, fed, and cared for .. s/he or nature decided that the time to pass had come. It hurts me everytime, but I do know that this was the best for this little one.

Terry


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Hi Terry, 

You're right, it was his/her time to go. I keep forgetting that it's the quality of life that counts not quantity, it's better the suffering is over. Rest in peace little one.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Sparrow and Quail Today .. Happy Pics!*

This has been the most delightful and wondrous thing to watch
and experience .. without this sparrow, this little quail had real
close to zero chance of survival .. it's now hysterical to watch
them together because the body of the quail is actually bigger
than that of the sparrow and when the quail tries to "burrow"
under the sparrow, it knocks the sparrow over causing much
consternation to both .. quail is teaching sparrow to eat and
sparrow is offering quail a much needed buddy .. I truly can't
believe this relationship, but it's working.


http://www.rims.net/2005Apr15


Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Quail and Sparrow Video*

These were my first attempts at using the digital camera for video, so the results are less than wonderful. If you have dialup, the file sizes are prohibitive 5.2 MB and 2.9 MB, but for those who can handle the file size and care to look .. here they are:

http://www.rims.net/HPIM0734.AVI
http://www.rims.net/HPIM0736.AVI

Terry


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Terri,

I'm really sorry to hear about the sparrow, and as you and others have said, I
know the little one has moved on for the best. 
Lot's of great pictures for me tonight as I haven't visited this thread in a few.

Big Bertha doesn't look as though she has any symptoms left. Is this true? Looks like a very pretty blue cluster of feathers on her legs. She is such a 
beauty! And Lucas takes some very soulful pictures. He's a sweetie.

I do have dial-up and as I was writing as your second "movie" popped up and 
played. They are just too comical and wondrous rolled into one.

fp


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

feralpigeon said:


> Big Bertha doesn't look as though she has any symptoms left. Is this true? Looks like a very pretty blue cluster of feathers on her legs. She is such a beauty!


That purple/blue was from my friend using Blu-Kote on her .. it stained the feathers. Yes, Bertha is completely cured of her ills and went home on this past Saturday.



> I do have dial-up and as I was writing as your second "movie" popped up and played. They are just too comical and wondrous rolled into one.fp


Glad you enjoyed them!

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Prognosis for Quail and Sparrow*

Lot's of folks are asking, so here's what I have said ..

_Yes, both should be releasable. The little sparrow is now self feeding and
wants nothing more to do with me. Of course, the little quail arrived in
self feeding mode. My rehabber friend got in a domestic quail today, so I
will be transferring the little wild quail to her in the next day or two for real
quail "indoctrination". After that, little quail should be good to go.

Also got an injured adult sparrow in this afternoon, and it's obvious by putting
him in with quail and young sparrow that the sparrows know they are the same
type of bird. So ... twill be important to get the little quail with one that is at
least the same type of bird as it is and soon._

Terry


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Terry, 

The videos are adorable! I had to wait all night to view them as the work computer is too old and slow. Man, that little sparrow sure seems nervous. And the little quail nearly bowled him over LOL. Even though the quail has grown, it's still so small ! VERY cute though

I wish I had a website to share videos of my birds to but I can't find any free websites that offer that. 

Thanks again for the vids,


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

The films came out pretty good. It took me a while to download them but it was worth it. I know how hard it is to keep a camera still because the subject matter doesn't want to stay still but you did a pretty good job. Better than I can.

This encourages me to try and film pigeons in action with my camera.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Pigeonpal2002 said:


> I wish I had a website to share videos of my birds to but I can't find any free websites that offer that. Thanks again for the vids,


Hi Brad and any other member who needs to post videos .. I'd be happy to do it for you given that it could only be for a week or so .. I don't have the disk space or bandwidth on my site to keep them active forever but would be happy to put them up for all to see for at least a week.

If anyone would like me to do this, please send me your video, and I'll put it up and post the link here.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Garye said:


> This encourages me to try and film pigeons in action with my camera.


Go for it! Those were my very first attempts at getting video from my digital camera .. hopefully I will actually read the directions before the next attempt and do better ..

Terry


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Thanks Terry, 

I just might take you up on that kind offer I haven't taken any recent videos of the birds but I have TONS of older ones. I'll see if I can capture something really cute and interesting soon to share.

Thanks again,


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Subjecting You Again .. April 19, 2005*

Some still pics for those who couldn't get the videos yesterday ..

http://www.rims.net/2005Apr19

My apologies for the dirty cage floor .. but .. quail baby likes it
that way .. lots of good stuff to scratch in .. I change the cage
three times a day, but it takes baby quail only about 10 seconds
to destroy a perfectly nice, clean cage.

The new sparrow (missing the tail) came from the Wetlands and
Wildlife Care Center yesterday .. no tail, injured eye, and not looking
too good .. seems to like being with the "kids" and doing much
better today. This is quite a "regal" sparrow in a way .. has a real
presence about him ..

Terry


----------

